# New Tunes



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I was gonna fiberglass a box with 4 speakers, a HU, and a second enclosure for an ipod or such but I haven't messed with fiberglass since high school (11 years ago for me) and I found ATVoomer. $300 plus shipping and tax and I must say, fresh after install I'm very pleased. Crisp sound, nice fabrication, and easy to install. I'll give a trail update when I get the chance but so far I recommend them. I bought the "economy" setup. 

Doyle


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Crappy pic but you get the general idea. I'll try to take more after work tomorrow.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Installed new radio. Wired it to 12v by light pod. Admittedly did jam a little with the bike off. Started it every so often but still jammed with bike off. Now the CVT light is flashing and it's in limp mode. ***?


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Belt light reset. *fingers crossed*. BTW bike has 18.2 hours and 90 miles. Thanks in advance to any that reply.


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

You have to make sure your radio is wired directly to the battery. If you are using the cigarette lighter plug it will keep throwing it in limp mode. Same thing happened to me.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Really? Can you explain why? And did you wire in an inline switch?


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine does same thing I just have to only plug in when it's running very aggrevating


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

For some reason that circuit cannot handle the load more than say a phone charger. I wired mine directly to the battery with a toggle on off switch. I made a thread about it last year sometime when I had the same issue.


----------



## VFORCEJOHN (Feb 6, 2013)

WIre it direct. it works better. also upgrade the grounds to motor and chassis. this helps alot.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that gave advice. Have it wired direct now. No seat time yet but I'm confident in the advice I got here. 

Right now I just have it hot to hot with a fusible link and ground to ground without a switch. Anyone foresee an issue with just turning the head unit off every time I'm done with it? There's no display lit up at all when off. 

Thanks again, 

Doyle


----------

